# 36 Interior Doors to spray



## TiffyBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

6000 sq' custom new construction. I have 36 wooden interior doors to spray in oil, 2 coats both sides they're pre-primed from manuf. I plan to spray prime everything first, spray the ceilings and trim and roll the walls. Do you think it would be easier just to leave the doors on and spray while doing trim with sacraficial hinges or hinge mags? I would rather remove the doors but the number of doors and not to mention they are heavy. I have a company that will pick them up, spray them and return them for $9,000.00. What do you guys think?


----------



## jodon (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll do it for $8000.00 to specs.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

$250.00 door is a little pricey!!! maybe for 150.00ea.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

It is definitely better to remove them and spray them if you can. We use a racking system called Pivot Pro which makes this process very efficient. I would not pay $9000 to get it done.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

This guy coud help you http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=880&highlight=Interior+Doors+to+spray


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I liked sacraficial hinges, when i did that type of work. It comes down to what your comfortable with. Any time your your transporting doors, you may damage the finish, that why i always liked the dummy hinges. How do you normally do them?????? 


dave mac


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

TiffyBrown said:


> ...I have a company that will ...spray them...for $9,000.00. What do you guys think?


God bless them if that's what they are getting
Cripes I only charge around 130ea (that'd be under 5K)...I didn't think I was that cheap...lol

36 is more than enough for me to consider removing them and spraying them elsewhere

However, if they are that hard to handle, I'd consider doing them in place
Handling them could be more trouble than it's worth

In my case if they are in place, it's usually occupied so I'm doing them by hand anyway...so the hinge-shaped tape suffices
Those plastic hinge covers are nice too


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> It is definitely better to remove them and spray them if you can. We use a racking system called Pivot Pro which makes this process very efficient. I would not pay $9000 to get it done.


 :yes:


----------



## Rossiter Painting (Jan 31, 2008)

If I were you I would spray them in place. change out the hinges and spray. Your less likely to have any damage and $9000 is a lot for even that many doors.


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

I vote for the in place using sacrificial hinges method. You should be able to do it in 24 manhours. I like the new double orafice fine tips for that. Cut the finish with 10% vmp naptha and they will look awsome. MOPAINT


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Can't do 'em on 6 sides if they are swingin'... if that's in the specs...

I hate sacrificial hinges!

Pull the pins, mask hinges, and bag a few rooms for doing the work???
Put up yer plastic and fan duct out a window...


----------



## Chameleon (Jan 26, 2008)

do the doors first (before painting walls and ceilings)....
Paint the doors in each indvidual room or area, get some 1X2's and nail them in a (W) pattern....paint the bottom edge once you hang them back.


----------



## TiffyBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the feed back guys. My partner has decided we'll do them in place. This is new construction so the house is not occupied. Most of my work is repaints and a fair amount of carpentry. I have never had to deal with this volume of new doors to spray. But to have to start moving these doors all around will be a pain in the butt. This is why we decided to spray in place.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not like taking the doors off, too many screws to strip. I use magnetic hinge covers. Slap them over the hinge, prime and paint doors and trim, pop the door pins off, move them to garage, mask trim and spray walls. Done
http://www.hingemag.com/


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

I recently finished 44, 6 panel doors. Repaint. Brushed. 9 days, 10-12 hrs each day. 2-coats Ben Moore Impervo Oil. 2-coats sanded in between, painted 6 sides . I bill a daily rate of $450. plus materials. A little more than $5k.

The doors kept coming like the Monsters Inc. movie.

I don't want to see another door for a while.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I often do this many doors at a time. Myself i take the hinges off and spray the doors in a few select rooms.


----------



## TiffyBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone heard of or used the "standupstix". Previewed at the PACE Show this past January.


----------



## Chameleon (Jan 26, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I often do this many doors at a time. Myself i take the hinges off and spray the doors in a few select rooms.


Ditto !:thumbsup:


----------



## Chameleon (Jan 26, 2008)

TiffyBrown said:


> Has anyone heard of or used the "standupstix". Previewed at the PACE Show this past January.


Wheres our "link" guy ?????


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Chameleon said:


> Wheres our "link" guy ?????


Here i am http://www.standupstix.com/


----------



## Chameleon (Jan 26, 2008)

timhag said:


> Here i am http://www.standupstix.com/


Been waiting !!!! New product, you must stay on top of these things timhag ! :notworthy:


----------



## Chameleon (Jan 26, 2008)

Not for sale yet ! But coming soon. Did anyone notice how clean Mr. Painter man was ???? He must be spraying water or Behr !:jester:


----------

